

Facebook’s Open Compute Project - DanielRibeiro
http://www.marco.org/2011/04/09/facebooks-open-compute-project

======
jmtulloss
This strategy can be used by smaller startups too. Open source your
interesting technology so you can show off what engineers get to work on at
your company. It's also a good retention incentive; recognizing good
technology is a big motivator for engineers, and open sourcing the technology
is a great way to do that recognition.

